# Training a Child's Sleeping Pattern



## is he married (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi there,

My son has changed his sleeping pattern recently, he used to sleep at around 11:00 pm - 12 mn and wakes up at 8 -9 am, now he sleeps at 5am and wakes at 2pm! If this will go on I think I'm going to go crazy! Seriously. It's almost a week now. 

Is there a way to train a child to sleep at the time that you want, for example 8 or 9 pm daily? 

By the way, my son is 7months old. 

Any advice on what to do will be much appreciated.


:sleeping:


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,
Hi how many naps does your baby take per day? what are the other nap hours? Yes its possible to train your baby to sleep when you want. You may have to slowly move other naps and meal times to make this possible, I may have some tips that worked for my twins if you give more details or his other nap times.


----------



## strat_guy (Sep 16, 2011)

We've had 4 and what has always worked for us is to stick to a schedule, I won't say that we didn't have some periods of wierd sleep times but more often than not it was consistant.

So scheduled feedings, not feeding every time they cry but feeding them a full feeding when it's time to eat, usually every 4 hrs so around 8am, 12pm, 4pm, 8pm +/- (this of course was with bottle feeding, breastfeeding is probably a whole different ball park).

Not allowing the child to sleep all the time during the day was a big part too, of course in the early months not soo much but as the months went on, the naps were consistant and we made many efforts to keep the baby up when not at nap time or bed time. Of course that can't always work either...

In the early months to help the baby to sleep all night she would go to sleep around 8 or 9 but we would actually wake her around 11 to feed her. She would then sleep all night until 6 or 7 the next morning. We kept that up until one night by chance we figured out she didn't need that feeding anymore. We actually slept in past that 11pm feeding and never hear a boo from her until the morning.

So the more consistancy we had the more predictable the patters were... hope that helps a little


----------



## is he married (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi!

Sorry for this late reply, I thought that nobody answered, I found out I didn't subscribe to my own thread. :scratchhead:

Anyway, here's my baby's nap time schedule:

Now, he wakes up at 7 -8:30 am (feeding time) then he sleeps at 9 am - 2 pm (heavy feeding time) 

sleeps again at 5 - 5:30 pm - 7 - 8:30pm (depending on the noise outside then he wakes) - but sometimes he doesn't sleep at this hour because there is so much noise outside that he gets curious so he listens and play. When he gets tired he would sleep at 9 - 9:30 pm or 10+ pm then wakes at 11 - 11:30 pm and sleeps again at 1:30- 2 am, sometimes he sleeps through (ONLY SOMETIMES!) mostly he wakes at 3am until 5am. 

There. Yesterday, he slept at around 6:30am and I just dozed off because I was really too tired.


----------



## strat_guy (Sep 16, 2011)

yeah it's really a challenge to get it, i've seen us even stretch out feedings when the baby started crying early.


----------

